# курить с наслаждением



## cyaxares_died

Если я хочу выразить что кто-то курить с наслаждением, какой предлог мне использовать?
"Столько работы, а он закуривает"
или может быть  "Столько работы, а он прокуривает"?


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> Если я хочу выразить, что кто-то курить с наслаждением, какой предлог мне использовать?
> "Столько работы, а он закуривает"
> или может быть  "Столько работы, а он прокуривает"?


Может быть, вы имеете в виду приставку?
Тогда - покуривает.
Но при чем тут наслаждение, непонятно.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Да, приставка, спасибо. 
Наслаждение -как будто он "отдаётся" курению в то время, как все другие даже не мечтают о том, как курить.
"Закуривать" здесь можно употреьляться? Какой смысл в жтом контексте получается с жтой приставкой?


----------



## Maroseika

Закурить - начать курить, приступить к курению.


----------



## Q-cumber

cyaxares_died said:


> Если я хочу выразить что кто-то курить с наслаждением, какой предлог мне использовать?
> "Столько работы, а он закуривает"
> или может быть  "Столько работы, а он прокуривает"?



Я бы сказал: "Столько работы, а он курит!"  Без всяких приставок.


----------



## ExMax

"Покуривает" - тоже хорошо. Более образно и с дополнительными оттенками смысла. Вполне может подчеркнуть, что кто-то именно уклоняется от работы, а не удовлетворяет свою тягу к курению.
"Он курит с наслаждением" означает, что кто-то получает удовольствие именно от процесса курения, а не от того, что он курит, когда другие работают.


----------



## cyanista

"Столько работы, а он тут раздымился!" 

Звучит очень возмущенно.


----------



## Maroseika

Курить ведь можно и работая.


----------



## ExMax

Тем более, курить (перекуривать) можно и не куря. 
I mean that you can say "Let's smoke a little" when you want to have a break. Smoking is not necessary though.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Больше всего мне нравится версия "покуривает". Можете ли вы изложить мне тонкости смысла по сравнению с просто "он курит"?


----------



## Q-cumber

cyaxares_died said:


> Больше всего мне нравится версия "покуривает". Можете ли вы изложить мне тонкости смысла по сравнению с просто "он курит"?



"*Покуривает" *означет "изредка (иногда, не систематически) курит, но не является заядлым курильшиком; курит не каждый день и помалу, время от времени". <He smokes time to time. He is a social smoker.> 

_"Я не курю,  но иногда покуриваю под настроение". _


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> Больше всего мне нравится версия "покуривает". Можете ли вы изложить мне тонкости смысла по сравнению с просто "он курит"?


Одно значение, как уже сказано, - курить изредка.
Другое - для нашего случая - продолженное действие по сравнению с действием, выражаемым глаголом без приставки:
Он сидел, покуривая и лениво оглядывая окрестности.
Он сидел, курил и угрюмо смотрел на реку.

То же в устойчивых конструкциях: сидеть-посиживать, лежать-полёживать, ходить-похаживать.
Обратите внимание, что нужное значение достигается не просто приставкой по- (покурить - краткое действие), а ее сочетанием с суффиксом -ива/ыва-.
Суффикс придает действию повторяемость: сиживать, взглядывать. А приставка локализует это повторяемость во времени. Так мне кажется.


----------



## cyaxares_died

А в моем контексте, когда именно все работают, "а он нокуривает!"?


----------



## ExMax

cyaxares_died said:


> А в моем контексте, когда именно все работают, "а он нпокуривает!"?


Хорошо. Лучше, чем нейтральное "курит". Но отличия оттенков смысла очень небольшие. Добавляется немного пренебрежения или иронии.
   “Do you smoke?” – “Yes I do, from time to time”
  “Ты куришь?” – “Иногда  покуриваю”
  Когда я согласился, что «покуривать» подходит лучше, чем «курить», я имел в виду, что "покуривать" означает отсутствие настоящей потребности в курении.


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> А в моем контексте, когда именно все работают, "а он покуривает!"?


Мне кажется, это подходит. Но тут действительно есть дополнительный оттенок - возмущения:

Ишь ты, все работают, а он сидит себе, покуривает!


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо, вы замечательно объяснили, прежде всего ExMax.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Другое - для нашего случая - продолженное действие по сравнению с действием, выражаемым глаголом без приставки:
> Он сидел, покуривая и лениво оглядывая окрестности.



Я не вижу в Вашем примере никакого формирования "продолженности действия" при помощи приставки. В данном случае "покуривая" будет означать примерно следующее: "лениво, курил, нечасто, время от времени затягиваясь". 

Аналогичные фразы: 
_"Он ждал, поглядывая на часы (смотрел на часы время от времени)"._
_ Поплевывая на утюг, он в нетерпении ожидал, когда же тот наконец нагреется. _


----------



## Maroseika

Насколько я замечал, когда курят, всегда затягиваются время от времени, а не постоянно. Мне трудно объяснить, в чем тут продолженность, но представляю я это себе именно так. Во всяком случае, прерывистость тут не обязательна: 
- Как ты поживаешь? ( не время от времени, а вообще).
- Что поделываешь?
- Вася лениво почесывался.
Покуривать из этого ряда, а не из "позевывать, посматривать и почитывать".


----------



## ExMax

Всё-таки если "покуривает", то надо писать фразеологизм: "знай себе покуривает" ("Столько работы, а он знай себе покуривает"). Иначе фраза будет не очень безупречна с точки зрения современных толковых словарей. Например, у Ефремовой для "покуривать" есть только толкование "курить время от времени". В словаре Даля толкований немного больше.


----------



## Maroseika

Словарем Ефремовой, к счастью, окружающая нас действительность не исчерпывается. 
Ожегов: Покуривать - курить не спеша, время от времени, понемногу.


----------

